# Shortcut icons UAC overlay



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all.
I have a really frustrating situation. I want to get rid of that overlay on my app shortcuts on desktop, but can't do it.
I tried all methods - deleting icon cache file, lowering UAC, replacing icon with another etc...but no avail.

I don't want to lower UAC settings as its for security. 

Thing is, I'm logged on as administrator, but just a few app shortcuts have this overlay shield (Lotro for example).
I thought it's use is for non-admins to run certain apps easier, but why is it showing overlay if I'm admin?

It' not just that icons become really ugly, it's also I need to confirm I want to run that program. Isn't it unneccessary if I'm admin?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What overlay are you speaking of? Can you provide us with a screenshot?


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not at home at the moment, but it's a blue-yellow colored shield in lower right part of shortcut.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah, that means the file will use administrative rights to launch the program. It shouldn't be on every icon, but some that need it.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmm, seems I had put "run as admin" option under compatibility for some reason. Will try removing it and running normally.


----------

